# 11.7stMUSCLEMAN 1st LOG



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I will attempt my 1st log from today. Lets hope i dont get bored writing

I have just started a different routine from last week, I'm going include cardio for 2 months which i have neglected big time.so here goes.

Today will look like this when i train later on after work.

Chest- few warm ups at 40kg

flat-80kg x 8 reps

90kg x 6 reps

80kg x 8 reps

incline- 60 kg x 8 reps

70 kg x 6 reps

60 kg x 8 reps

shoulders- dumbell shoulder press- 26kg each db 3x8

side raises- 14kg-each db 3x8

rear delts- 24kg each db 3x8

shrugs - 60kg 3x8

tri's- dips- 3x8

cable pulldown- 30kg 3x8

The main reason why i have included shoulders is because i will now be doing cardio and there isn't enough days in the week,


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Just got back from my training, i had a good session today. I also did decline bench doing

70kg 3x8( i hardly ever do decline)

and i chucked in close grip bench doing 50kg 3x8


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm gonna upload some new picx soon to see if i make any good progress when doing 2 months cardio with heavy lifts


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I'm gonna upload some new picx soon to see if i make any good progress when doing 2 months cardio with heavy lifts


how much cardio are you planning on doing?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I will attempt my 1st log from today. Lets hope i dont get bored writing
> 
> I have just started a different routine from last week, I'm going include cardio for 2 months which i have neglected big time.so here goes.
> 
> ...


I personally wouldn't do cardio if your still planning on bulking...but seeing that's your plan give it a go and see what you've come up with...good luck, weights look good too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I will be doing cardio 2 x per week for 2 months,

I want to lose some bodyfat.

I want the more defined look.

I have always put the shrugs in with my shoulders.

Do you think i should stay on the same weights when doing bench press???


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

11.7 you will be due another name change soon, well done mate.

Consider to subscribed, good luck


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

I know what you mean sx dave, If i ever get to 12 st then im gonna change my username to something completly different, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think no cardio at all is a complete misnomer when it comes to bulking NATURALLY.

doing cardio increases the amount of capillaries in a muscle(cant remember precisely,but its a significant amount)increase the capillaries and you increase the blood that goes to a muscle....

lol didnt say that particularly well,but no cardio isnt as good as you think on a bulk.its not all about what you weigh on the scales its how much lean tissue you put on.

someone more articulate might be able to put it better lol.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

basicaly cal is saying yes do cardio in your off season 

as it helps keep bodyfat down and allows for leaner gains


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sorta FB,but by increasing capillaries to the muscle you should be able to build muscle at a more maximal rate.

i think lol-its early for me!

if you do no cardio youre not going to be as fit-which affects recovery...blah blah blah


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Well i dont have a off season, lol. I will always be constantly bulking, cause its hard for me to put weight on, but eating lots is not really a big issue for me. As i said long time ago i'd rather have the more defined look( similiar to crazycal). I wanna bring out my abs cause they are hiding under my little podgy belly.I have a 10 pac so i just need them to show. I just hate it when i sit down cause my little podgy belly all folds up. lol lol. I just want a flat belly, more leaner and slimmer. I just want to get my bodyfat down

I was thinking of just doing around 8k (5 miles) twice a week for 2 months.....WHAT DO YOU THINK


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I was thinking of just doing around 8k (5 miles) twice a week for 2 months.....WHAT DO YOU THINK


I think it will accomplish what you are looking for....on the subject of shruggs, it is a pull muscle so why not put it with a pull day...? You use to weigh 10 stone and that changed so why the reluctance on a sensible routine change...? Not say what you are doing is wrong or anything but what's it gonna hurt to try something differant...


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

This is me now....i will put some more after 2 months of cardio..

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00059.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00058.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00076.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00074.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00065.jpg[/media]

[media]http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00064.jpg

this was me when i 1st started, im sure u all seen it b4 lol

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00132.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00131.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00127.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

normally u don't see the pics till u clic on them, must be a new thing. lol lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Gym was shut today cause they are painting it, so i went swimming instead. I swam 1500 meters then got bored. Going to train my back and biceps tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

looked at B4 and after pics of your front and i cant see any dif, you say you have put on 1 stone and 7 pounds and i just cant see it. On the good side there is some good shape there mate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

put ur glasses back on fool


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> put ur glasses back on fool


No offence mate, most of us would struggle to spot 7lbs of lean mass added - you might see it in the mirror, but 7lbs is not a huge amount when spread evenly over your frame. I'm not knocking you because you are making great progress but Ali is being honest.

As for cardio, my opinion is that it is at odds with your goals if you are wanting to add mass - If you want to get big and strong don't go for a run (have you ever seen a big strong long distance runner?) - If you must do some cardio, do low impact stuff like walking on a treadmill or stepper machine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

I know what my goals are and it is definantly not to be big and fat, I'am going for the more athletic look, slim,fit and toned, so thats why i want to do lots of cardio. I want to lose some bodyfat, Look at crazycal. well thats gonna be me in 2 years. I DO NOT WANT TO GET FAT.I WANT TO STAY SLIM.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I know what my goals are and it is definantly not to be big and fat, I'am going for the more athletic look, slim,fit and toned, so thats why i want to do lots of cardio. I want to lose some bodyfat, Look at crazycal. well thats gonna be me in 2 years. I DO NOT WANT TO GET FAT.I WANT TO STAY SLIM.


Dont want to get fat, well some times its the best way to put muscle on and then diet down to just the muscle and see what you got. All bodybuilders who compete will be fat at some stage then when its show time they are lean, its juts one of the best ways to acheive your goals. Personally i dont mind been fat as i know that i have no problem with dieting. You dont get big fat guys been weak do you they tend to be strong, all that extra fat helps you to acheive more muscle gain.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shredded has been bulking for a year, you can still see his abs and he`s doing the universe in a few months.

theres bulking and overeating..


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Lets get back to my log

I really struggled today due to having man flu, lol

BACK= lat pulldown, 70 kg, 3x8

pull ups, 3x10

bent over rows, 60 kg, 3x8

didn't even try and dead lift due to having no energy

BICEP= db curl, 14kg, 5x8

at this stage i felt bit dizzy so i went home, am gonna wait till my man flu has gone, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what weights are you planning on using next week for the same workout?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

most probably the same


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

When us skinny guys see a little bit of fat we get scared, especially me cause i have never been fat, I guess i just have to start getting used to the idea of getting abit more chunkier, lol.....

I was a size 30 now its a 32, scary. when i was around my early 20's i was a 28 haha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if the weights are the same how you gonna progress bud?

GET SOME SMALL DISCS!


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

hey 11st, hows it going. just been reading your log. Just my opinion but in terms of cardio I would try interval training, shorts bursts of sprints on any given cardio exercise as opposed to one constant pace over a longer time/distance. The short bursts mean you can keep the cardio time to a minimum so you dont start to burn muscle and also I believe they are meant to boost the fat burning effect.

I have done this the past with good results. Im like yourself naturally a skinnier guy, when I bulked up and decided to cut I trained like this and thought it worked great.

Just my opinion tho, hope it goes well however you go about it.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> I know what my goals are and it is definantly not to be big and fat, I'am going for the more athletic look, slim,fit and toned, so thats why i want to do lots of cardio. I want to lose some bodyfat, Look at crazycal. well thats gonna be me in 2 years. I DO NOT WANT TO GET FAT.I WANT TO STAY SLIM.


I'm not disagreeing with you big fella, I agree Cal has a great physique and one that many of us aspire to look like - though my point was that large amounts of high intensity CV will not help you get to a more muscular, lean appearance - IMO good strict diet and low intensity cardio will get you there without losing any hard-earned muscle. If you read the logs of most people on here you will see that very few, if any, do that amount of running to lose a bit of BF. Each to their own of course.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

ok CMinOZ, i will take that on board, thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> I agree Cal has a great physique and one that many of us aspire to look like


:becky: lol thanks bud.

i`ll pay you later.



> IMO good strict diet and low intensity cardio will get you there without losing any hard-earned muscle.


yup thats it and done over a long period of time.consistency and patience.

and remember photos (if you read my last entry in my journal) can be very deceptive!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Today looked like this

Bench- flat- 85kg @ 3x6

incline 65kg @ 3 x 6

decline 70kg @ 1x 10

80 kg @ 2 x 6

When i do all my bench press i really concentrate on form. I always do it slow and bring the bar down so it ALWAYS touches my chest.

Tri's- cable kickbacks 12kg @ 5x8

dips 3x10

1 mile on treadmill

My gym is finally gonna get some new db, the heaviest they have is 24kg, ( i can lift that with my little finger ) lol lol

plus they are finally getting a pec deck for the first time.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Im off to the gym soon while i haven't got any work today,

thought i give the new ab cruncher machine a test.

They said new equipment is arriving today. lets see what they spent using my monthly fee. lol lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

new avvies looking good mate.

pictures are all about creating an illusion.

get the angle and lighting right....then blurr it abit and squash it down too pmsl...


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

lol. thats what Ali does, pmsl


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

no way! i didnt realise.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

hey dude, looks like your acheiving your goals of looking like Cal, must say you 2 have very simular bodies and your looking just like him....

well done on your progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

i know deep down Ali you wanna look like us too. lol lol. nice and slim


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

yes mate id love to look like a smackhead, lol....................


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i can see how looking like a fat cokehead is preferable



> lol....................


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, pmsl, why don't you get over yourself, your like a big kid, always there having a pop, suppose it comes from been at home all day and having nothing to do.

Cal let it go, your a very angry person and holding onto all that anger is not good for you as it just controls your mind. After almost 6 mths you still there starting an argument with me. For the record mate ive not touched any drugs in over 6 months unlike you DOPE HEAD!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Ali. i have never taken drugs mate

All my muscles are drug free.

you are just a fat hairy coke addict.

why dont you just go and play on your skateboard fool


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Ali. i have never taken drugs mate
> 
> All my muscles are drug free.
> 
> ...


lol, Mr Bitch tits wanna look like Cal.... as for drugs well you knock me you knock most people on here as most are using drugs, ok. Wether that drug is steroids or illegal prescription drugs to cocaine makes no dif really. I can say yes ive taken cocain e's and steroids, however ive been drug free for over 6 mths.

Life is what you make it my friend and im not going to waste my day arguing with you both, as i make my "yesterday" an happy day, as for you 2 all your yesterdays are the same as the yesterday before and that is why your lifes are a pointless existence.

Now im off to make my yesterday an happy one and then tomorrow ill look back onto today with happy thoughts and not sad ones like you 2. Like i said all my days are good days and my life is not just bodybuilding i also have a happy family and were always out doing stuff. i cant even remember the last time i watched TV, bet you 2 watch everything from Jeremy Kile show to Big Brother.

Happy days


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Guys Im sure you can have some banter without personal digs or comments.

Dont really want to see comments like those posted in the last few days please.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah ok tom not a prob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

You said you have been clean for 6 months, its about time you got off your ass and went to REHAB. You also said your a family man, so why dont you prove it and start acting your age. You type and act like a very young immature man who needs to grow up. You dont know me fool so why are you judging me,

1) I'm a family man too who is not on drugs

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/Image005.jpg

2) I do not watch Jeremy Kile ( you mean KYLE) I do actually work 6 days a week

3) I have never ever touch drugs like you

How can you take coke when your supposed to be a family man??

Michael Kaplan Wildlife Photography - Wildlife Images

Take a look in the mirror

Diet Coke can - R.I.P on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Its all about the diet coke lol lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Tested the new ab cruncher machine

I'm gonna be ADDICTED (LOL LOL) to it now. I will be on this machine for 6 MONTHS no one will GET ME OFF IT. pmsl

I did 60kg @ 8 x 8


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Getting back to ur log, have to agree with mark300, interval training is the way forward to drop a bit of unwanted bodyfat, I'm suprised Tall hasn't been on preaching its merits! After reading Gazz's log, I began doing interval training in the pool, doing lengths along the bottom of the pool, resting for a brief moment and trying again. It's an absolute killer but i must say that I feel much healthier for it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Nath. I will still be doing cardio but not as much as i was gonna do before. I have also started going back to swimming. I just panic when i see a liitle bit of bodyfat but hey its naturall


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

mate, dont worry about the fat, if your gonna cut you will shift it with a decent bit of cardio and a good diet.

I bulked properly for the first time this winter with plans for cutting ready for summer, and i WAY over done the bulking and got too fat LOL (its a learning curve aint it  ) but after a few months of cardio and diet my abs are back and people keep saying im looking better.

Keep it up mate, im sure you will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

DEADS @ 100kg @ 3x6

PULL UPS @ 3x10

B/OVER ROWS @ 60kg @ 3x6

CABLE BEHIND NECK @ 65kg @ 3x6

REAR DELTS @ 24kg EACH D/B @ 3x6

SHOULDER PRESS @ 60kg @ 3x6

SIDE RAISES @ 10kg EACH D/B @ 3x10

FRONT RAISES @ 10kg EACH D/B 3x10

SHRUGS @ 24kg EACH D/B @ 3X8

Then about 500+ on the new ab cruncher...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

12st - you may find you make better gains if you drop the smith, and move to freeweights.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

the only reason i use the smith machine for my chest is because the d/b only go up to 24 kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> the only reason i use the smith machine for my chest is because the d/b only go up to 24 kg


I was thinking more in terms of deads and squats - i.e. avoid the smith.

Don't you have access to a normal olly bar for bench?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

All they have in the Smithy in my gym, not 1 oly bar in sight


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> All they have in the Smithy in my gym, not 1 oly bar in sight


Have you thought about changing gyms? Might help you in the long run...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

The nearest 1 with an oly bar is about 30 mins away on my bike, the 1 i go to now is only 5 mins from my house,


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> the only reason i use the smith machine for my chest is because the d/b only go up to 24 kg


that really is bad, am i correct in thinking that it is more of a fitness gym?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 i would do shrugs after back and before shoulders


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

So i should do shrugs after back?

I have always put it in with shoulders.

You are spot on Scottwald, i do go to a fitness gym, Its ok tho cause I'm the biggest person in there lol lol....Plus my membership allows me to go swimming then chill in the health suite


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Today i did the usuall bicep and tricep exercises

I did a few forearm excercises to. Do you think training forearms is a waste of time? i never train them.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Today i did the usuall bicep and tricep exercises
> 
> I did a few forearm excercises to. Do you think training forearms is a waste of time? i never train them.


that will differ from person to person, some peeps train them some don't same with Abbs some train them some don't.... Persoanlly if i was looking to grow and maximise growth potential then no i would not waste my time or energy on training them. Less time in the gym means more time to recover from a serious workout.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> Today i did the usuall bicep and tricep exercises
> 
> I did a few forearm excercises to. Do you think training forearms is a waste of time? i never train them.


I'd be thinking more about Deads/Bench/Squats/BOR/OHP etc than forearm exercises 11st


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

i do all the ones you mention, just thought i give da forearms a workout


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> i do all the ones you mention, just thought i give da forearms a workout


Lol. So get the numbers on those lifts up rather than having a day for arms :becky:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

To tell the truth tall, this would have to be the first time i have trained my arms for just 1 gym session, i normally do them with chest and back. In my gym i am the only person who does squats and deads using the smith. I have never ever seen anyone do these, All they do is bench, plus there are normally about 5 people on it. When the newbies get on they do about millions sets and reps. When i do finally get on it to do deads or squats everyone looks like your some kind of alien, but i know deep down they are looking at my big strong muscles, then thinking i wish i was like that. pmsl


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

i dont train forarms directly but find reverse bicep curls on a barbell really hit them hard, could try adding this to your bicep routine. i throw it in every other session or so hope that helps


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

11stMUSCLEMAN said:


> So i should do shrugs after back?
> 
> I have always put it in with shoulders.
> 
> thats what i do give it a go see what you think


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2008)

ok today looked like this

chest>> flat>> 80kg @ 1x8

90kg @ 1x6

95kg @ 1x4 with spotter. PB

incline>> 60kg @ 3x8

decline>> 60kg @ 1x10

70kg @ 1x8

80kg @ 1x4

tri's>> close grip>> 40kg @ 4x10

45kg @ 3x8

20kg @ 2x20

as you can imagine by now at this point my tri's were pumped...


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

I managed to do abit on my legs today. I have been doing my legs now for 2 months, the reason why i never trained them before is because in my work i am constantly walking from 8-4. I'm a caretaker so im constantly walking up and down stairs, plus i do alot of cycling from my house to work then to the gym then back home. So what im trying to say is when i finish work my legs are sooooooooooooo tired and aching which puts me off doing legs, anyway here is what i did today

SQUATS>>WARM UP

80KG @ 1 X 10

100KG @ 2 X 8

60KG @ 1 X 10 ( ALL THE WAY DOWN )

LEG CURL>> 60KG @ 3 X 8

EXTENSIONS>> 60KG @ 3 X 8

CALF RAISES>> 20KG EACH DB @ 3X8

MILI PRESS>> 60KG @ 3 x 8

SIDE RAISES>> 14KG EACH DB @ 3 X 8

FRONT RAISES >> 14KG EACH DB @ 3 X 8

REAR DELTS>> 14KG EACH DB @ 3 X 8


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you`ve got small forearms why wouldnt you want them to be bigger?

they`re permanently on show when youre wearing a tshirt after all.

having strong hands and forearms has a big knock on effect with youre upper arms too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

so you think it would be good to train forearms cal.

its not gonna be hard work training them is it..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i use thick handled DB`s for presses which makes it harder to hold the weight for one.

imo having poor forearms or not training them is on par with not training legs.

just consider the due you see walking down the road in his muscle vest..big as fook on top and then you look down and see no legs.

having a set of 18" guns and weedy lil forearms looks just as daft.

however ive seen alot pf peeps with massive forearms that dont train them at all.

thems the breaks.

if you havent got size you need symetry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

just a quick 1 today

2 miles on treadmill

2000 metres on row machines


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

cardio day, burning that fat mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

something like that mate. Too much weights but no cardio.. its all gonna change. lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Today went well even after deads proper fooked me up....

Deads 80kg 1 x 10

100kg 1 x 8

120kg 1 x 6

125kg 1 x 4

Bent over rows 50kg 3 x 8

Shrugs 24kg each db 3 x 15

Lat pulldowns 70kg 3 x 8

concentration curls 12kg 3 x 8

1 arm cable curl 10kg 3 x 8

c/g cable curl 30kg 3 x 8


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok i did a full body workout today. Everything was @ 4 x 6.

I think i will bring this down to 3 x 6 because i was struggling today,( i blame the weather)

SQUATS @ 90KG

FLAT B @ 80KG

PULL UPS

MILATARY P @ 40KG

C/G BENCH @ 60KG

D/B CURL @ 18KG PER BELL


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Anyway this is how my training went today;

CHEST>>flat @ 60kg @ 3x15

incl @ 50kg @ 3 x 15

decl @ 60kg @ 3 x 15

TRICEPS>> close grip bench @ 40kg @ 3x15

push up @ 20, 20,15,10,10

Just thought i put up a pix of me as soon as i finished training.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d118/robinplasencia69/DSC00170.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Hammers said:


> Anyway this is how my training went today;
> 
> CHEST>>flat @ 60kg @ 3x15
> 
> ...


any leg shots?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

hahaha.. my chickens are in the pictures sections,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Lets get back to my log:

seated mili press @ 60kg @ 3x8

side raises @ 12kg each d/b @ 3 x 8

cable pull up @ 30kg @ 3 x 8

rear delts @ 14kg each d/b @ 2 x 10

24kg each d/b @ 1 x 10

treadmill @ 2 miles

People in the gym say i look bigger i say cause of my shaved head.

stupid muppets,,,catch me drift. pmsl


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

11.9345673stone - I've cleaned your log up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

Tall said:


> 11.9345673stone - I've cleaned your log up.


First of all tall its 11.7st...

Thank you Tall, my log has no more post from Ali, thanks alot buddy,,,

Yesterday i went swimming @ 2 meters


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2008)

I mean 2000 meters.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

bradford press @ 40kg 3 x 8

side raises @ 12kg 3 x 8

front raises @ 12kg 3 x 8

rear delts @ 20kg 3 x 8

2 miles on treadmill


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Leg press @ 150kg @ 2 x 10

190kg @ 2 x 6

Leg curl @ 45kg @ 3 x 8

Leg ext @ 60kg @ 3 x 8

Close grip bench @ 70kg @ 3 x 6

Pull ups @ 3 x 10

Gironda drag curls @ 10kg 5 x 10 ( light weights but really effective if done correctly )

2 miles on treadmill


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bradford Press and Drag Curls?

I see you've been reading my log hammers...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Who me......never.....lol.. Gironda curls are qaulity. When done properly they really do work the biceps. How the hell you manage to do them with 42.5 kg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cos he`s 17+ stone :becky:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought he was only 9 stone Cal. lol lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

crazycal1 said:


> cos he`s 17+ stone :becky:


Zee Bi's are fairly strong. They are just lacking in Dorian-esque size.

Had a natter with Shane at the weekend so going to try a few new bits me thinks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

I gave light weights ago today for the 1st time to see how i get on

flat @ 50kg @ 3x15

incl @ 50kg @ 3x15

dec @ 50kg @ 3x15

Close grip bench @ 30kg @ 3x10

since i have been doing close grip my triceps have been getting a good battering, for some reason they are quite sore today. its all good tho

Abs cruncher @ 60kg @ 5x25

I'm gonna do lights for a months with abit more cardio.

As people already know i'm going for the more defined look.

I normally do 80kg 3 x 8

So should i do less than 50kg ?

Are my reps to high??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hammers said:


> I gave light weights ago today for the 1st time to see how i get on
> 
> flat @ 50kg @ 3x15
> 
> ...


Why the change??


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

Because i just fancy doing more reps, and i wont be able to achieve this by lifting heavy.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hammers said:


> Because i just fancy doing more reps, and i wont be able to achieve this by lifting heavy.


But why do you want to do more reps...?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

just trying something different tall, it wont last tho, lol

today went like this

Dead @ 120kg @ 2x10

140kg @ 1x1 ( i know im a weakling lol)

120kg @ 1x6

bentover rows @ 30kg @ 3x10

lat pulldowns @ 40kg @ 2x15

65kg @ 1x8

shrugs @ 24kg d/b @ 3x10

bicep curls @ 10kg @ 10x10

pull ups @ 3x10

mile on treadmill


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

forgot to mention i also did 60kg on ab cruncher @ 5 X 25


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Today went quite well i thought. well this is how it looked

WARM UP @ 1 mile on treadmill

SHOULDER PRESS @ 24kg @ 3 x 6

SIDE RAISES @ 14kg @ 3 x 6 ( normally use 12kg for 8 reps)

FRONT RAISES @ 14kg @ 3 x 6 ( same as above)

REAR DELTS @ 14kg @ 3 x 8

LEG PRESS @ 140KG @ 5 x 8

LEG CURL @ 50KG @ 5 x 8

LEG PRESS @ 50KG @ 5 x 8

CALVES @ 24kg @ 5 x 8

finished off with another mile on treadmill

I'm really enjoying working on my legs i just wished i trained them properly when i first started 3 years ago

But i think i just need to train my legs by themselves so i can put everything i got into them without worrying about my other exercises. so i'm gonna put in shoulders when i do my back and bi's....

I'M REALLY GONNA FOCUS MORE ON MY LEGS BECAUSE SO FAR I'M HAPPY WITH THE REST OF MY OTHER BODYPARTS. DONT GET ME WRONG I'M STILL GONNA TRAIN LIKE A MUDDAFOOKA TO ACHIEVE WHAT I'M AIMING FOR.

SO FAR ITS ALL GOING VERY VERY WELL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

really need to add some squats in bud.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

missed squats today cal because i did deads few days ago and my lower back is abit sore....


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

When doing squats im guessing i will leave out the leg presses ???


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

i would devote a day to legs m8 its half your body after all . i would also do squat and legpress in the same session


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks for that fatboy...thats exactly what im going to do :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

this is how it went today

flat @ 85kg 1x6

80kg 1x8

90kg 1x3 then dropped it to 60kg 1x10

incline @ 65kg 4x6

flies @ 14kg db 3x8

close grip bench @ 55kg 3x8

cable pulldown @ 20kg 3x8

db behind head ( dont know whats its called. lol ) 24kg @ 2x6

mile on treadmill :becky::becky::becky:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Today went like this.

1 mile on treadmill

Deads @ 120kg @ 3 x 8

Flat bench @ 70kg @ 1 x 12

80kg @ 2 x 8

90kg @ 1 x 3

Mili press @ 40kg @ 3 x 6

Bentover rows @ 30kg @ 3 x 6

Gironda drag curls 20kg @ 3 x 6

1 mile treadmill.....layball:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

seated mili press @ 60kg @ 1x10

65kg @ 2x8

side raises @ 14kg db @ 3x10 then 8kg db 3x6 drop set

front raises @ 14kg db @ 3x10 then 8kg db 3x6 drop set

rear delts @ 14 kg db @ 3x10

20kg db @ 2x6

20 mins on stepper reaching 114 floors( this is really the only cardio machine that makes me sweat like a roasting piggy)

10 mins on rower ( 2000 meters.)

I think my fave exercise is training my shoulders. They are taking place which is good. I love training rear delts, What makes me laugh in my health gym is that the same people that i have seen for the last 3 years still have not made any progress, they still look the same, All they ever train is the chest and they wonder why they do not grow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

yesterday went like this

squats 80kg 4x8

curls 60kg 4x8

ext 60kg 4x8

press 160kg 4x8

calves 20kg db 6x6

boy my legs are sore today. but they are getting stronger.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

today went brilliant

close grip bench 60kg @ 1x12

70kg @ 1x10

80kg @ 1x5 ( 1st time at this weight

60kg @ 1x8

cable pulldowns 30kg @ 3x10

press up @ 2 x 25

bicep curls 14kg db 3x8

close grip barbell curl 20kg 3x10

pull ups @ 2x15

20 mins cardio

since i have recently changed to training 1 muscle a day i feel good

when i was doing chest and tri's together my tri's were always tired so that meant not really training them properly after.

but now i'm doing close grip fairly easy now im not training them with chest...:clap2::clap2:


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

good training 1 part aint it mate, i was surpised how much more i could do on my second group part when trained fresh


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Its works for me mate. i reckon i could go out now and train my tri's again. :tongue1::tongue1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

ok today was back day

bentover rows 50kg @ 4 x 8

pull ups 3 x 8

deads 100kg @ 4 x 8

shrugs 50kg @ 4 x 8

lat pulldown 70kg 4 x 8


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

> since i have recently changed to training 1 muscle a day i feel good
> 
> when i was doing chest and tri's together my tri's were always tired so that meant not really training them properly after.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

this heat is killing me in the gym. but nothings gonna stop me training tho.

shoulder press with 24kg db @ 4 x 6

side raises 14kg db @ 4 x 6

front raises 16kg db @ 4 x 6

rear delts 8kg db @ 2 x 10 then 20kg db @ 4 x 6

30 mins cardio :clap2:layball:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

legs today went like this

squats 90kg @ 5 x 8

curls 50kg @ 4 x 8

ext 55kg @ 4 x 8

press 140kg @ 5 x 8

calve raises @ 40kg 5 x 10

i was 11.7st about 3 months ago but since i have been doing legs i am now 11.9st...even tho im doing plenty of cardio

so i gather when training legs you put on some weight too....lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

well if your growing you gonna gain weight, hows your fat % compared to 3 months ago maybe your bigger and leaner?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

close grip bench 70kg @ 3 x 8

cable overhead 30kg @ 3 x 8

cable pulldown @ 30kg @ 3 x 6

pull ups @ 3 x 10 ( all the way down and done very slowly )

bicep curls 12kg @ 3 x 8

hammer curls 10kg @ 3 x 8

30 mins cardio :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

deads 100kg @ 2 x 8

120kg @ 2 x 6

1 arm db row 24kg @ 3 x 10

lat pulldowns 70kg @ 3 x 6

shrugs 60kg @ 2 x 10

haney shrugs 60kg @ 2 x 10


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Up 2 date pics. I think i have done well for nearly 2 and a half years training. I also think it helps if you dont smoke and drink....:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice progress. Keep up the hard work.:clap2:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

db shoulder press 24kg @ 3 x 8

side raises 14kg @ 3 x 8

front raises 16kg @ 3 x 8

rear delts 12kg db @ 2 x 10,,, 24kg db @ 2 x 8

24kg db @ 2 x 8

20 mins cardio


----------

